# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  شناسایی keyFrame در ابتدای فیلم

## JalaliMehr

سلام
اگر به فیلم ها توجه داشته باشید در 30 فریم اول اکثر فریم ها سیاه هستند و بتدریج fade out شده و فریم های اصلی ظاهر می گردد میخام تو این فریم ها ، فریمی رو پیدا کنم که خاص باشه یعنی قابل توجه ترین فریم رو داشته باشید چطور باید این فریم رو شناسایی کنم

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

به نظر من میانگین 30 فریم اول رو بدست بیارید و سپس از این فریم هیستوگرام بگیرید سپس از هر فریم هیستوگرام گرفته و difference آن را از هیستوگرام میانگین بدست آورده فریمی که دارای کمترین difference باشد تقریباً بعنوان key frame می باشد(البته تست نکردم فکر می کنم درست باشه)

----------

